# Hi. Finally



## maximoto (May 7, 2006)

I am a fan of this site. Figured that I finally should post and say "Hello".

I am Larry/Maximoto from many sites.

I have been a Halloween addict forever!!! Combine that with my Internet addiction, and you have me.

Thanks for the great site Zombie-F,


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Larry. You found my other home, lol. The first site I ever signed onto was Larry's HalloweenForum.com, where I still visit and read through everything every day. I'm glad you signed on.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome! Good to have you around.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hola! Welcome to the site. :smoking:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello Larry. Welcome to the street.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi Larry. Like Vlad, I check out HalloweenForum.com daily. It's one of the best around. Glad you're here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

maximoto said:


> I am a fan of this site. Figured that I finally should post and say "Hello".
> 
> I am Larry/Maximoto from many sites (listed at http://www.thehalloweennetwork.com ).
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Larry! I have a fan? That's a weird thing for me to hear from a person whose sites I am a fan of. It is greatly appreciated, coming from you. 

I just wish I had more time to post on your forums. This place takes up a lot of my time nowadays. I do still check in and lurk every day though.

Feel free to make yourself at home.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the street Larry.
I too am anorther lurker over on halloweenforum


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome maximoto. I also lurk on HalloweenForum.com daily.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> Welcome maximoto. I also lurk on HalloweenForum.com daily.


Hey Larry, nice to see you here. As someone mentioned already mentioned the Halloween forum, I don't lurk as much and try to post often, nice forum!

As you can probably notice, I'm quit the "chatty cathy" lol

Again, welcome to ZF's Street!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, Larry!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Larry, it's great to have you here!


----------



## maximoto (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for such the warm welcome. What a great way to start the morning and read such kind words.


It is great to be here.


----------

